# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > سوال: مشکل در تعریف کانکشن برای ساخت برنامه نصب(فوری)

## pedramfj

*سلام*
*من برای ساخت برنامه نصب* *,* * در برنامه* *,** کانکشن خود را بصورت زیر تعریف می کنم:*
    SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection(@"DataSource=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDi  rectory|\elmotose.mdf;IntegratedSecurity=True;Conn  ect Timeout=30;User Instance=True");  
*(بانک خود را در* *sql2005** در حالت* *express* *ساخته ام و در پوشه* *Debug** برنامه قرار داده ام)*
*در زمان اجرا از کانکشنی که تعریف کرده ام خطای زیر را میگیرد.*
    *Keyword not supported: 'datasource**'.*  
*دوستان ممنون می شم اگر راهنمایی کنید(خیلی عجله دارم).*
*تشکر...*

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

بین Data و Source یه فاصله هست Data Source 

چسبیده نیست.

----------

